# Ena 63 es milenaria



## Paquita

¡ Felicidades ! 

Ena, por tus primeros mil... un poco pasados.​ 
Mil mensajes de ayuda, eres de los que preguntan poco y ayudan mucho,  discreta  y eficiciente.

Mil gracias por tus mil aportes. Y que nos veamos pronto en los 2000..


----------



## Rayines

¡Ena, nos hemos cruzado algunas veces, y cumplir mil siempre tiene un gran valor! 

*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*
​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Ena, siempre eres de gran ayuda en todos los foros en los que nos cruzamos. Y estoy seguro de que en los otros también. 

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Feliz milenio, Ena!!!


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, ENA!!* ​
*Me alegro mucho de poder felicitarte tus primeros 1.000 posts, Almudena.  

¡Y que "cumplas" muchos mááás...! *

Un saludo con todo el afecto, 
Jordi


----------



## Gévy

Pour ces mille messages sages
d'Almudena-Ena.
Mue par la compassion, passion,
ton aide nous émerveille; veille
à venir souvent sur le forum. Rhum
pour ton postiversaire, sers.​ 
¡*felicidades Almudena*!​

Bisous !!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Tximeleta123

*Zorionak Ena! *​ 

 .                                                                          Sigue regalándonos esas palabras que nos envuelven.​


----------



## ena 63

¡¡ No me lo puedo creer !!
Perdonad el retraso, pero si Gévy no me lo dice por mp, ni me entero.

Muchísimas gracias:

Paquita, no sé si lo sabes todo, pero casi , siempre clara y concisa, muy pedagoga, aprendo muchísimo contigo.

Rayines, una estupenda veterana, con ese "algo" del otro lado, mil gracias por acordarte de mí.

Antpax, paisano de tierras y de "chelismos", muchas gracias, casi siempre acabo con una sonrisa después de leerte, un placer.

Chics, junto con Namarne, la primera en  felicitarme, para que luego digan que nos llevamos mal con los catalanes  !!!
Très touchée; gentille, aimable, es siempre un placer leerte.
Muchas gracias.

Namarne, gracias otra vez, no olvido tu propuesta , gracias por tu regalito.
Espontáneo y natural, un toque de frescura.

Gévy, ¡¡ qué decir !! gracias, gracias, gracias por todo.

Tximeleta, muy bonita postal, muchas gracias. Ya sé que no te oigo, pero por tu manera de expresarte, me recuerdas a una querida amiga de Bilbao, expatriada como yo, aquí en Marsella.
Eskerrik asko (espero que sea correcto !!! y no decir una tonteria..)

Y para todos, todas, como estaré ausente en Navidades ("el almendro" vuelve a casa por Navidad...), aprovecho para desearos unas Felices Fiestas, Un Próspero Año Nuevo, Salud, Dinero y Amor, para vosotros y los vuestros.

Un beso enorme para todos y de verdad que me ha hecho mucha "ilu" que os acordarais de mí.

Almudena


----------



## krolaina

Enaaaaaa, pero qué haces tan lejos de Madrid...! con el árbol "tan bonito" que nos han puesto en la Puerta del Sol...

Yo también me alegro de poder felicitarte en este cumplepost, es imposible mejorar tus aportes en WR.

Un besote grande y a seguir!

Carol


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades, *Almudena*!
Me alegro de compartir estos foros con alguien como tú, aunque coincidamos poco.


----------

